
Ask HN: What is your favorite podcast? - throwawayt856
I am trying to improve my spoken English, therefore I am looking for some podcasts to listen while traveling.
======
elvicherrera
The Joe Rogan Experience

------
catacombs
Hardcore History

------
chrisbennet
Coding Blocks

------
jimmyvalmer
themonday morning podcast

